# JTextArea Zeilenumbruch



## Dark Void (24. Jun 2012)

Hallo,
was muss man tun, dass immer eine neue Zeile beschrieben wird, ohne dass die vorherige(n) gelöscht werden?

```
JTextArea area = new JTextArea(8,12);

area.setText("Hallo Welt!");
area.setText("\nHallo Welt#2!");
```
In diesem Beispiel würde die erste Zeile leer sein und die zweite "Hallo Welt#2!" beinhalten.


----------



## XHelp (24. Jun 2012)

[JAPI]JTextArea#append(String)[/JAPI] ist vermutlich das, was du suchst.


----------



## Dark Void (24. Jun 2012)

XHelp hat gesagt.:


> [JAPI]JTextArea#append(String)[/JAPI] ist vermutlich das, was du suchst.


Ah, genau!

```
area.setText("Welt1");
area.append("\nWelt2");
```
Thema gelöst.


----------

